# Mazama renovation



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

What's up guys. Been a lurker here for a while now, figured I would finally post something. I live near Omaha Nebraska.

I had been thinking about killing off my primarily TTTF front lawn and going KBG for a few years now. I experimented on a smaller section of my front yard on one side of the driveway over the last couple years - about 500 square feet. I tried different varieties of KBG on different sections of it, and even overseeded PRG in some areas for fun too. Got into reel mowing and I have been experimenting with different heights from half an inch up to an inch and an eighth.









This year I finally went for it. I ordered a 10 lb bag of Mazama and killed off everything in the larger side of my front yard. This side is about 1200 square feet. Here is what it looked like before I killed it off. It was already the best looking lawn in the neighborhood, but I wanted to move to KBG I could reel mow.










And here it is looking nice and crispy.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

I aerated the yard and then brought in a yard of soil/compost mix with perlite. The best stuff I could find locally. Still had a ton of sticks and junk in it though, which I am going to regret when it is time to get out the reel mower. But I leveled out the yard a little before putting seed down.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

Seed went down on September 6th. I pre-germinated the seed by soaking in a bucket of water, changing the water ever 12 hours. I spread the seed by mixing it with Humic DG. It did not work very well and was a wet sticky mess.I had to hand spread it because it would not flow through a spreader. I raked in the seed and then put some Slopemaster mulch/tackifier pellets over it and started watering.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

Shortly after seed went down, I started having visitors in my yard every night. I had 2 raccoons, a possum, chipmunks, rabbits, and a random cat. The cat, chipmunks, and rabbits I was used to seeing sometimes. The raccoons and possum are new, but ever since I put seed down they would come through every night and dig. After a few nights of that, I put down grub killer. They stopped showing up after about a week.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

As anyone who has seeded KBG knows, it is a real test of your patience. Even though I pre-germinated, I saw nothing growing until about day 10 after putting the seed down.

It's been 22 days now, and things are starting to look decent. Some spots look nice and thick (probably too thick), others are still pretty bare and sparse. I know it will get there with time though. I do have another pound of seed soaking in case I need it though. I may add a little to some of the more bare looking areas.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

wow.

man, got to tell ya....your lawn was exceptional before.

I am a big fan of KBG...but this year was rough! 

good luck..its looking like its coming nice. it takes forever!


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

patching growth with a KBG reno is just standard. Also a mostly Mazama front lawn. Hoping for some significant spread after drought/water restriction issues. Best of luck and keep us updated.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

JERSEY said:


> wow.
> 
> man, got to tell ya....your lawn was exceptional before.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Of course I didn't share the pictures of the sections of my front yard that were getting taken over by bentgrass and the spots that looked patchy and thin. It did look good overall, but it had its issues too.

I am itching to mow this new grass. I keep thinking maybe tomorrow it will be go time. There are a few spots that could legitimately use a mow I think, but most of it is just not there yet.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey fellow Husker. I’m out in Bennington. Hope to see how your KBG goes so I can learn for my reno next year. If you haven’t yet, start a lawn journal. Good luck!


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

On Saturday I couldn't resist any longer and I mowed it down to 3/4" The ground was still a little soft and muddy in some areas even though I hadn't watered since Friday morning. I kind of regretted my decision after I saw what I had done.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

It looks better from a distance.


----------



## kbg_forever (4 mo ago)

It's starting to darken up some, and is filling in more and more. I am going to spray more fertilizer on it today. I have mowed it several times now, and have also been spot spraying weeds.

Last night when we were handing out candy to kids for Halloween some kid said that the grass looked "like astroturf" and "way better than all the other houses around here!" which really made me smile.


----------

